# Why is it so hard



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

to get decent training advice? You post something and people want a rundown of details that have NOTHING to do with what you posted and then they give you some off the wall response that leaves you in between :blink: and :angry:

Tucker, at ten months, still has fits in his crate. This is only when we close the door. He loves his crate any other time-he goes in, he goes out, he will go in and scratch around, he goes in if you do something to it, on and on and on. He loves his crate-that's not the issue.

I close the door and he starts this irritating high pitched cry and starts throwing himself around inside. Really, he's my fave but it makes me want to strangle him.

Of course he's normally only in his crate with the door closed when I have to leave-however, even if I were to sit down and watch TV he would still do the entire show. Once we are gone, he quiets down, when I come home, before he can hear me, he is silent, once he can hear me at the door the show starts again.

The other day I started playing a game with him, I put treats in the crate-he went in, I closed the door, he started to spaz, I gave the 'down' command, after he was in the down position and quiet, I let him out. We did this for a while and he enjoyed it so much so that he started to dash into the crate and wait for me to close the door even after we were done. He looked at me like 'come on mom! Let's keep playing!'

Of course, the next morning I put him in to leave for work and the show starts again.

What else can I do? Keep up with the crate games? Turn my back to him? Ignore him completely? Not say a word as I leave? I want this behavior to stop completely and I'm not sure what route to go about it? No, a kong won't work by the way.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

I think it's hard to get straightforward solutions because different things work for individual dogs. From your description, it sounds like a form of separation anxiety + teenage rebellion. Does he do the same thing if you put him in a pen or different room? It may not be the crate itself but the fact that he wants to be right next to you. I would practice the crate game that you were doing and increase the length of time that you keep the door closed. Then, once you have the duration down, you can go out of sight and increase the length of time you completely ignore him. Do the increases in very small increments to set him up for success. hope this makes sense- it's like doing a down/stay but in the crate.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Remember none of us except for Jackie/JMM are trainers so that is probably why you don't think our training advice is "decent". The best we can do is offer suggestions based upon our own experience which may not work for your dogs. You will get the best training advice by having a professional trainer come to your home and observing Tucker, then working with both of you on specific behaviors.

I know this is one of those annoying "details" I am asking about, but how long is Tucker in his crate during the day when you are at work? Perhaps Tucker would be happier in an x-pen with more room instead of a crate?


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

I agree that an xpen instead of the crate may be a better option. Tucker would maybe feel less confined. Or maybe an area blocked off so he can have a bit more room.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Peppino does this to me where he makes a big big fuss. I have tried the bachs rescue remedy on him and it seems to work, but I dont give it to him all the time. what works somewhat is giving him some treats and he still will fuss but I just leave, he does settle down after awhile I am sure of it. But what may work for me may not work for you. I know its frustrating........................


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Shelly,

MANY small dogs can be crate trained.

Get Crate Games (DVD).... I promise you it will work. Seriously.

http://www.amazon.com/Susan-Garretts-Crate-Self-Control-Motivation/dp/B0013GJJG6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1359127473&sr=8-1&keywords=Crate+Games

You can do Crate Games with an xpen or any confined space. But it works WONDERS for happy crate training...


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

First, thank you all for your input, you've given me some wonderful suggestions that I am going to try.  The x pen idea unfortunately won't work he does the same thing so it doesn't matter if it's an x pen or a crate, it's the same fit he throws.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

You can find some of the basic ideas of Crate Games on YouTube ....


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I will look them up tonight or tomorrow when I'm off work, Tori thank you


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

First I video tape the dog so I can see what they actually do as I'm leaving and when I've left. Their actions may indicate anxiety or just being a brat. You can't tell without a good observation first. 

I love the Crate Games DVD and highly recommend it. 

I also like food toys like the Manners Minder that can be used on remote.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I can't tell you about Tucker, I can only tell you my own experience. My pups run straight to their crates at bedtime and remain quietly until they hear me making breakfast. Then they start scratching and whining. I don't crate them when I go out. If I were to crate them at any time other than bed time, they would fuss.

Surely, you do not crate him for a full day while you are at work? If that is what you have been doing, you should reconsider. That is too long for a young dog to stay in a small confinement.

When Ray was a puppy I kept him confined in a pen when I went out. He would yelp and act crazy as long as he knew I was in hearing distance. When the garage door closed he would be quiet. When I did return, I would not let him out until he was calm and quiet. One important part of training is to ignore tantrums, but as soon as they are quiet reward with freedom.

Don't get mad, you didn't explain fully...we are trying to figure out what is going on from the information you gave us. I hope I offered a glimmer of help.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Oh don't worry  I'm not mad at anyone. I come home at lunch to play with the boys so they aren't crated all day long. Again thanks for everyone's input. I really think part of it is Tucker being a brat, he quiets down when I am out of the house and he can no longer hear me-I have been standing outside when it happens. 

I also noticed that today when I was leaving at lunchtime, I completely turned my back to him, ignored him and didn't say a word as I put on my coat, he cried a bit but it was nothing like his usual tantrums. I'm going to continue with the crate games, I checked some of them out earlier and they looked like fun  

I might try some food dispensing toys too, you guys think that would be ok? It sounds like that is what JMM mentioned earlier. I have just always had this fear of them choking. I did try the kong with a bit of peanutbutter rubbed on the inside-didn't work previously.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

shellbeme said:


> Oh don't worry  I'm not mad at anyone. I come home at lunch to play with the boys so they aren't crated all day long. Again thanks for everyone's input. I really think part of it is Tucker being a brat, he quiets down when I am out of the house and he can no longer hear me-I have been standing outside when it happens.
> 
> I also noticed that today when I was leaving at lunchtime, I completely turned my back to him, ignored him and didn't say a word as I put on my coat, he cried a bit but it was nothing like his usual tantrums. I'm going to continue with the crate games, I checked some of them out earlier and they looked like fun
> 
> I might try some food dispensing toys too, you guys think that would be ok? It sounds like that is what JMM mentioned earlier. I have just always had this fear of them choking. I did try the kong with a bit of peanutbutter rubbed on the inside-didn't work previously.


Bailey got a Ruff Dog Wee Nut in his Barkbox and he loves it! You can put kibble in it so there isn't the fear of choking there would be with a chew.

Ruff Dawg: Durable rubber retrieving toys for dogs

It might not work as a crate toy, though, as they have to toss and bounce it to get the treats out.


----------



## J Smith (Dec 11, 2012)

Hi Shelly, I'm not a dog trainer, but I had the same problem with Blizzard when he was in his crate, or even in his 5 ft by 5 ft pen. He would jump, and yip, and whine and howl, and go bonkers! What I did was immediately when he started I held him in place and told him very sternly with a very disapproving face "No, Blizzard, no whine, no bark". I wasn't rough, but I didn't pet him either. I backed away and when he started up again, I held him in place with one had, and raised my pointer finger and repeated sternly with the same face, "No Blizzard, no whine, no bark.". Again, I wasn't rough nor did I pet him. Every time he started in with the whining, I did the exact same thing, so he knew I wasn't playing. I used the same phrase everytime. It took almost three days, but he stopped freaking out when we were in the house while he was in his crate. Hope this helps.


----------

